# Stimulus Package GIG's ?



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Just curius on your thoughts on how this Stimulus bill will effect gig economy in particular rideshare.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I think it will have minimal effect. What we need is for people to have jobs so that they need rides to and from work, and for places of business to be open so we can give rides to and from those locations.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I think it will have minimal effect. What we need is for people to have jobs so that they need rides to and from work, and for places of business to be open so we can give rides to and from those locations.


Before that will happen the virus has to be slowed down and or ended correct ?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Supposedly the final bill includes 4 months of "enhanced" unemployment benefits that will include benefits for free lance workers and gig workers. We will see.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I imagine we will be eligible for the 1200 dollar check as well.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I imagine we will be eligible for the 1200 dollar check as well.


...and that is about the only help 'we' might get RS wise. And maybe States relaxing unemployment insurance requirements for claims. And if you didn't file 2018 fed tax, then you won't get a penny it seems. So for those of you who don't file......oooops.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ...and that is about the only help 'we' might get RS wise. And maybe States relaxing unemployment insurance requirements for claims. And if you didn't file 2018 fed tax, then you won't get a penny it seems. So for those of you who don't file......oooops.


I thought there was a little bit more from Fed. govt.


----------



## Corona (Mar 18, 2020)

My garage didn’t contact me for lease payment since last week. Is that mean I don’t have to pay or I will just take the car back? Any advice?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Call them


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ...and that is about the only help 'we' might get RS wise. And maybe States relaxing unemployment insurance requirements for claims. And if you didn't file 2018 fed tax, then you won't get a penny it seems. So for those of you who don't file......oooops.


I read they changed it to 2019 or 2018.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

While reading off a list of benefits contained in the 2.2 trillion-dollar coronavirus rescue package, President Trump just confirmed that 1099 contract employees will be eligible for unemployment, to compensate for reduced incomes.

As things stand now, laid off employees will be eligible for what amounts to $24 per hour in unemployment benefits. That is something Senator Bernie Sanders added to the bill.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Corona said:


> My garage didn't contact me for lease payment since last week. Is that mean I don't have to pay or I will just take the car back? Any advice?


NO!!!!!!!! This is exactly how people get THIER cars repoed!

Pay your lease payment! But call them and ask if they are giving any leniency on payments . Either time or financially.


----------



## Corona (Mar 18, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> NO!!!!!!!! This is exactly how people get THIER cars repoed!
> 
> Pay your lease payment! But call them and ask if they are giving any leniency on payments . Either time or financially.


Thank you for your advice. I really want to take the car back and stay home, it will be much better. But my wife is worse than the coronavirus! So I have to go out all the time. Too bad


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

You should return the car and take some time off, there is no money to be made doing this. Work on projects around the house or find a mistress to share time with.

Sounds like you need a divorce.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> While reading off a list of benefits contained in the 2.2 trillion-dollar coronavirus rescue package, President Trump just confirmed that 1099 contract employees will be eligible for unemployment, to compensate for reduced incomes.
> 
> As things stand now, laid off employees will be eligible for what amounts to $24 per hour in unemployment benefits. That is something Senator Bernie Sanders added to the bill.


Got to love Bernie. 
The Republicans are pissing me off trying to get rid of the extra 600 dollars a week for 4 months.
I have to admit dem's Schumer and Pelosi really stood there ground for the workers and more importantly the gig workers.
I have no idea how they are going to figure out how much drivers get. Also is the full time driver treated same as the part-timer's.



Jimmy44 said:


> Got to love Bernie.
> The Republicans are pissing me off trying to get rid of the extra 600 dollars a week for 4 months.
> I have to admit dem's Schumer and Pelosi really stood there ground for the workers and more importantly the gig workers.
> I have no idea how they are going to figure out how much drivers get. Also is the full time driver treated same as the part-timer's.


You know that the airlines, cruise ships and hotels and restaurants are going to get tons of money. So if they pay a small percent more then they would normally get then so be it. 
I don't think anyone is going to put this money in the bank or buy a new car. That money will be put back into the economy to get America going strong.


----------



## mjk44 (Sep 18, 2016)

$600 a week for 4 months and TONS of Americans will just sit at home and collect instead of going back to work.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

mjk44 said:


> $600 a week for 4 months and TONS of Americans will just sit at home and collect instead of going back to work.


At least we'll be able to afford more toilet paper


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I read they changed it to 2019 or 2018


it became it is based on 2019 if you have filed already or 2018 if you haven't.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> While reading off a list of benefits contained in the 2.2 trillion-dollar coronavirus rescue package, President Trump just confirmed that 1099 contract employees will be eligible for unemployment, to compensate for reduced incomes.
> 
> As things stand now, laid off employees will be eligible for what amounts to $24 per hour in unemployment benefits. That is something Senator Bernie Sanders added to the bill.


LIVING IN ARIZONA, THEY ARE BEHIND EVERYTHING!! IN 3 DAYS I MADE 17.69. EVERYTHING IS CLOSED, MAJOR TRANSPORTATION (BUS) IS GIVING FREE RIDES. UBER OFFICES ARE ALL CLOSED. IRONICALLY I CAN'T AFFORD TO BUY CLEANING SUPPLIES, MUCH LESS ON GAS!! YES, I FILED TAXES LAST YEAR, GOT 24.00 BACK FROM FEDERAL AND 2.00 BACK FROM STATE. HELLO BANK!!! ALREADY TOLD MITSUBISHI COME GET MY CAR, CAN'T MAKE THE PAYMENT. PAYING RENT, GAVE THEM 1/2. THANK YOU UBER FOR DEDUCTING WHAT WE MAKE!! LIKE YOU COULD GIVE A DAMN ABOUT US DRIVERS MAKING YOU RICH!!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

mjk44 said:


> $600 a week for 4 months and TONS of Americans will just sit at home and collect instead of going back to work.


That's what Senator Lindsey Graham was so angry about. He said with state benefits, the unemployed/terminated in his home state of South Carolina would earn the equivalent of $24 hours @ hour...tax free.

There was an amendment "Sasse Amendment" put forth to limit unemployment benefit payments to be no more than the worker's job wage, but it failed. Too complicated for State/Federal to figure out how much each employee would get.

So the full $2.2 Trillion dollar bill Covid-19 Consumer/Employer Stimulus package was passed by the Senate by a vote of 90 to 0.

Next, it's on to the U.S. House, where Nancy Pelosi will either Bless the bill, or screw around with it some more, then return it to the Senate for yet another vote.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> That's what Senator Lindsey Graham was so angry about. He said with state benefits, the unemployed/terminated in his home state of South Carolina would earn the equivalent of $24 hours @ hour...tax free.
> 
> There was an amendment "Sasse Amendment" put forth to limit unemployment benefit payments to be no more than the worker's job wage, but it failed. Too complicated for State/Federal to figure out how much each employee would get.
> 
> ...


Lindsey and his boys were all worked up that people might get paid more to be on UE than to actually go to work

When they can't go to work.

I think they forgot what year this is.


----------



## mjk44 (Sep 18, 2016)

From AZ Dept of Economic Security

How are unemployment benefits calculated in Arizona?

If you are eligible to receive *unemployment*, your weekly *benefit In Arizona* will be 4% of the wages you earned in the highest paid quarter of the base period. (You can look up your exact *benefit* amount on the chart called *Calculating* Your Weekly *Unemployment* Insurance *Benefit* Amount.) $240/wk max in Arizona


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

mjk44 said:


> $600 a week for 4 months and TONS of Americans will just sit at home and collect instead of going back to work.


They are being asked and in some cases ordered to stay home. Staying home is good for the country and economy. This is not going away anytime soon. We will be lucky if it is contained in 4 months. I think the 600 a week is a stroke of genius.



Amos69 said:


> Lindsey and his boys were all worked up that people might get paid more to be on UE than to actually go to work
> 
> When they can't go to work.
> 
> I think they forgot what year this is.


I am disappointed at Lindsey but not surprised. The guy has not done a day of work in his life. How dare he attemt to take that 600 dollars from hard working Americans. That money will be well used by Americans and the govt. will actually profit from this. Thanks Nancy, Chuck, Bernie and the rest of the 48 Dems who held up the bill to include us the gig workers. And Thanks Donald you are the one Republican that truly cares for us on this forum.



mjk44 said:


> From AZ Dept of Economic Security
> 
> How are unemployment benefits calculated in Arizona?
> 
> If you are eligible to receive *unemployment*, your weekly *benefit In Arizona* will be 4% of the wages you earned in the highest paid quarter of the base period. (You can look up your exact *benefit* amount on the chart called *Calculating* Your Weekly *Unemployment* Insurance *Benefit* Amount.) $240/wk max in Arizona


 But add 600 a week to that. Perfect example why this 600 was pure genius.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Does anyone know if we can actually collect unemployment without being diagnosed, deactivated, or other?

This may all just be posturing and bullshit.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Does anyone know if we can actually collect unemployment without being diagnosed, deactivated, or other?
> 
> This may all just be posturing and bullshit.


I have a feeling that it may depend on where you live.
In Philly we were told to stay home. We're only "permitted" to leave the house for food, exercise, etc..
Great, pay me!
Perhaps things are different in Montana?
Not sure.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Now each state will be falling all over themselves to place Shelter in Place orders so they can get that federal money.

Montana? Really. People shelter in place there as part of their life style.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

mjk44 said:


> $600 a week for 4 months and TONS of Americans will just sit at home and collect instead of going back to work.


Going back to what work?its gonna be a long climb back out of this mess and who knows when this virus thing is over.surely not by Easter.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

I'm thankful my 9-5 is considered essential... Large dairy processing plant....I'm actually working LONGER hours. My side gig was just for extra cash... I cant imagine what full timers are going through right now... I hope for the best for them.

P.S. Keep buying milk. :whistling: just don't buy what you don't need. Please do NOT freeze milk. No matter what Facebook tells you to do. Theres no need for that right now. The supply in America is constant... the usage in America is constant... People are panic shopping like the supply is gonna be gone. People? the amount of cows in this country hasn't changed...Don't panic buy like it is.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Donshonda said:


> I'm thankful my 9-5 is considered essential... Large dairy processing plant....I'm actually working LONGER hours. My side gig was just for extra cash... I cant imagine what full timers are going through right now... I hope for the best for them.
> 
> P.S. Keep buying milk. :whistling: just don't buy what you don't need. Please do NOT freeze milk. No matter what Facebook tells you to do. Theres no need for that right now. The supply in America is constant... the usage in America is constant... People are panic shopping like the supply is gonna be gone. People? the amount of cows in this country hasn't changed...Don't panic buy like it is.


I am glad you have your job and the milk industry is in good shape. The things that are scarce in my area toilet paper and hand sanitizer. I actually find that the smaller mom and pop stores to be better durring this crisis.



MajorBummer said:


> Going back to what work?its gonna be a long climb back out of this mess and who knows when this virus thing is over.surely not by Easter.


We are actually being paid to stay home. It seems like a lot but 600 covers essentials. Our savings will still go south but not as much.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

mjk44 said:


> From AZ Dept of Economic Security
> 
> How are unemployment benefits calculated in Arizona?
> 
> If you are eligible to receive *unemployment*, your weekly *benefit In Arizona* will be 4% of the wages you earned in the highest paid quarter of the base period. (You can look up your exact *benefit* amount on the chart called *Calculating* Your Weekly *Unemployment* Insurance *Benefit* Amount.) $240/wk max in Arizona


Holy crap. You only get 4% of your wages from the Arizona unemployment system? Why do they even bother having one!

I've been online for 2 hours today so far here in the Chicago suburbs and have received zero ride requests. I think the article published yesterday scared passengers because it describes how coronavirus can be left behind by the previous passenger.


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> Got to love Bernie.
> The Republicans are pissing me off trying to get rid of the extra 600 dollars a week for 4 months.
> I have to admit dem's Schumer and Pelosi really stood there ground for the workers and more importantly the gig workers.
> I have no idea how they are going to figure out how much drivers get. Also is the full time driver treated same as the part-timer's.


No they ****ing weren't. This passed the Senate, controlled by Republicans. If they wanted off they would have done so.

There were a FEW Republicans like Graham and Paul that whined about this. But it was passed despite Pelosi trying to fit shit in that had nothing to do with the Coronavirus....I just checked it, it was four.



> You know that the airlines, cruise ships and hotels and restaurants are going to get tons of money. So if they pay a small percent more then they would normally get then so be it.
> 
> I don't think anyone is going to put this money in the bank or buy a new car. That money will be put back into the economy to get America going strong.


Cruise ships are not getting jack shit, which I think is fair because those assholes don't pay US taxes.

Some Airlines may not take the money. It's a ****ing loan, not a bailout. Also it comes with huge strings attached like (1) not allowing them to furlough employees and (2) putting a government hack on the board.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Secretary Mnuchin was very clear why it came out to $600. Some states are using antiquated Unemployment systems that are 20 to 30 years old and couldn't process flexible payments based on income in a timely and efficient manner. So Mnuchin and Congress decided to average it out: $600/week.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Cossio said:


> No they @@@@ing weren't. This passed the Senate, controlled by Republicans. If they wanted off they would have done so.
> 
> There were a FEW Republicans like Graham and Paul that whined about this. But it was passed despite Pelosi trying to fit shit in that had nothing to do with the Coronavirus....I just checked it, it was four.
> 
> ...


Send me the part of the bill about cruise ships as I remember that coming up in the press conference. I did not hear they will be excluded. He talks about carnival a lot and how he respects the CEO Mickey. They employ thousands of Americans. Where they are registered is not everything. 
I am glad there are loans and ways for these hotels and airlines to pay us ( the taxpayers ) back.
Trump has proven to be a great negotiator and I feel confidant he will come up with fair terms. 
Please notice that I replied to your thread in an adult measured way. I did not resort to childish name calling like you did. That reveals a lot about you so you might consider that in future posts.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Corona said:


> Thank you for your advice. I really want to take the car back and stay home, it will be much better. But my wife is worse than the coronavirus! So I have to go out all the time. Too bad


Seriously considering finding the nearest Hotspot and volunteering to let them infect me and test potentially fatal "cures"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

IRME4EVER said:


> LIVING IN ARIZONA, THEY ARE BEHIND EVERYTHING!! IN 3 DAYS I MADE 17.69. EVERYTHING IS CLOSED, MAJOR TRANSPORTATION (BUS) IS GIVING FREE RIDES. UBER OFFICES ARE ALL CLOSED. IRONICALLY I CAN'T AFFORD TO BUY CLEANING SUPPLIES, MUCH LESS ON GAS!! YES, I FILED TAXES LAST YEAR, GOT 24.00 BACK FROM FEDERAL AND 2.00 BACK FROM STATE. HELLO BANK!!! ALREADY TOLD MITSUBISHI COME GET MY CAR, CAN'T MAKE THE PAYMENT. PAYING RENT, GAVE THEM 1/2. THANK YOU UBER FOR DEDUCTING WHAT WE MAKE!! LIKE YOU COULD GIVE A DAMN ABOUT US DRIVERS MAKING YOU RICH!!


On the right hand side of your keyboard, about half way up ... mid keyboard, left ... see it?
It's a key that says "Caps Lock".
See it?

Push that button once before you post again.
Thank you.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Send me the part of the bill about cruise ships as I remember that coming up in the press conference. I did not hear they will be excluded. He talks about carnival a lot and how he respects the CEO Mickey. They employ thousands of Americans. Where they are registered is not everything.
> I am glad there are loans and ways for these hotels and airlines to pay us ( the taxpayers ) back.
> Trump has proven to be a great negotiator and I feel confidant he will come up with fair terms.
> Please notice that I replied to your thread in an adult measured way. I did not resort to childish name calling like you did. That reveals a lot about you so you might consider that in future posts.


They did say that cruise ships registered in the USA would get help. Those registered in other countries would not get help. But if they change registerations to USA then the will get help. Trump said it at one of the briefing


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> They did say that cruise ships registered in the USA would get help


none of the big ones are registered in USA due to an archaic law that hasn't been removed or updated.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> They did say that cruise ships registered in the USA would get help. Those registered in other countries would not get help. But if they change registerations to USA then the will get help. Trump said it at one of the briefing


I thought that's what I heard as well. It makes sense to me and sounds fair to us (the taxpayers). You scratch my back I scratch yours.



SHalester said:


> none of the big ones are registered in USA due to an archaic law that hasn't been removed or updated.


I imagine they will look into grey areas to get this done. The days of USA being santa clause are over. New sheriff in town.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> none of the big ones are registered in USA due to an archaic law that hasn't been removed or updated.


So I guess we only help the small one from USA. Let their country's of origin help the others. It's not our problem.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I imagine they will look into grey areas to get this done.


any company not HQ'd in USA and doesn't pay fed tax should get zero support. That would be all the large cruise ship companies.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> So I guess we only help the small one from USA. Let their country's of origin help the others. It's not our problem.


I think a lot of those have American employee's. That's why I think they might do it with a kind of shell game. Insuring taxpayers don't get screwed.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I think a lot of those have American employee's.


have you been on a cruise? There are very very very few American employees; exception would be the entertainers. All else, ain't white or American.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> any company not HQ'd in USA and doesn't pay fed tax should get zero support. That would be all the large cruise ship companies.


But if entire crew is American I can see maki ng fair deal where taxpayers don't get hurt.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> I think a lot of those have American employee's. That's why I think they might do it with a kind of shell game. Insuring taxpayers don't get screwed.


The American employees can get unemployment .if they paid taxes.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> have you been on a cruise? There are very very very few American employees; exception would be the entertainers. All else, ain't white or American.


No. And in that case don't. And give the Americans unemployment.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> But if entire crew is American I can see maki ng fair deal where taxpayers don't get hurt.


...and that would be a unicorn. Crew, most certainly is not American on majority of cruise ships. NO, let their country they incorporated in help them. AND the law was written that way, so ship has sailed already. so to speak.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> The employees can get unemployment .if they paid taxes.


Lol our replys must have passed on the.net.



SHalester said:


> ...and that would be a unicorn. Crew, most certainly is not American on majority of cruise ships. NO, let their country they incorporated in help them. AND the law was written that way, so ship has sailed already. so to speak.


I am all for Americans. Whatever works out best for us.


----------



## runneo (Jan 23, 2020)

we could afford to buy only one pans


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

runneo said:


> View attachment 438884
> 
> 
> View attachment 438885
> ...


How can you see anything else but the hot babe on the cell phone.


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> none of the big ones are registered in USA due to an archaic law that hasn't been removed or updated.


something to do with why they have so many international employees. Resorts in Florida and Orlando with Disney especially. Must be some kind of tax break. I forget.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tonytone1908 said:


> something to do with why they have so many international employees. Resorts in Florida and Orlando with Disney especially. Must be some kind of tax break. I forget.


Yes and who screens them medically when they dock in USA.


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> Send me the part of the bill about cruise ships as I remember that coming up in the press conference. I did not hear they will be excluded. He talks about carnival a lot and how he respects the CEO Mickey. They employ thousands of Americans. Where they are registered is not everything.
> I am glad there are loans and ways for these hotels and airlines to pay us ( the taxpayers ) back.
> Trump has proven to be a great negotiator and I feel confidant he will come up with fair terms.
> Please notice that I replied to your thread in an adult measured way. I did not resort to childish name calling like you did. That reveals a lot about you so you might consider that in future posts.


https://lmgtfy.com/?q=cruise+ships+excluded+from+senate+bill


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> How can you see anything else but the hot babe on the cell phone.


... pushing a baby ...
NOT hot ....


----------

